# New baby Tiger barb died any suggestions why?



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Yesterday i bought 5 new tiger barbs to replenish my shoal after my tank disaster that caused 1 of my duo to die, i got them home and put them in the tank, leaving them in the bag to ajust water temp to that of my tank, i don't quarentine my fish as my pet shop does before i can take them home. I got to green and 3 golds, abou 4 hours after i put them in i noticed one was wobbling when swimming and was a wee bit bloated which i thought was due to just being fed, then about 7hours later i noticed it was having difficulty staying submerged and was floating tail up to the surface, i took it out and put it in a trap so it wouldnt be harased, i tried a belly rub, i thought it may have been constipated due to change in food. This morning when i got up the poor wee guy was dead, it had split from fim to fin across the front of its belly, i have never kept tiger barbs before and have never experianced such a death like this, any ideas what caused this? Swim bladder, bloat, dropsy, internal infection? Any info would be great incase i experiance it again.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Most likely it would have been Swim bladder or Dropsy, sounds like it. Make sure none of the others have this as it can be very hard to treat and most fish don't make it through, keep a close eye on them and if you do notice any symptoms (not being able to swim properly being a main one) then there will be many treatments available at your LFS. Its basically where the fish just eats and eats until it can take no more, so becomes very bloated, the scales may also stick out and this is another symptom along with if the fish keeps floating back up to the top.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Thot so, ive never had a dropsy fish before, had a black moor gf with a swim bladder problem and peas were the savin grace. All the other fish are doin well since i put them in the new tank, just that one little barb, so i gave the other fish some peas aswel as the little guy but he couldnt get down to eat them in the trap. Cheers il know what to look out for now.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

No prob and yeah peas are great, hope things go well.


----------

